# 2 days in the Wind Rivers



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I wasn't going to post this at first, but I read Orvis1's complaint about no one posting their fishing trips and figured I would. Went up Big Sandy and spent 2 days, really only fished one. I always count when i'm up there I think i landed 53 fish. 19 on the spinning rod and the rest on a fly. Mostly brookies under 12 inches, caught one bigger than that and about 12 cutts ranging from 14 to 18 inches on flies...pretty much whatever you threw at them. These were in 3 different lakes and the streams in between.
The next day we hiked up to Jackass Pass to check out the scenery. I didn't even take my rod because people said the lakes had no fish, I wish I would have just thrown it in because there were some nice brookies in the lakes. Oh well, the view was amazing. Here are a few pics.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

OUTSTANDING. Thanks for sharing those awesome pics. Orvis was right on! That is some great scenery and good looking fish. Thanks for sharing the adventure!


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

There is no place quite like the wind rivers........outstanding! _(O)_


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Very niice! Thanks for sharing!

How long of a drive is it to the Wind Rivers for SLC?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Pingora, God's Country


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice! I guess my complaining worked there are a bunch of new fishing reports today! See I knew there were people holding out. Thanks for the report and the pics.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

That trip looks terrible. I am so glad that I got to stay and work.....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey svmoose, ain't that trip to Jackass a rollercoaster?

If you didn't know already, the mountain (rock) behind you and your friend is Pingora.

If you go down from Jackass Pass to Lonesome Lake and look back up to where you are standing this is what you see:










Warbonnet is the slice of rock to the left. It looks like another piece of mountain from Jackass Pass.

It doesn't get much better than the Cirque of the Towers.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Outstanding! Thanks for posting!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Wygoob, yeah it doesn't. We didn't drop down, all those peaks up there are amazing. 

Jitterbug, I would guess it would be about 5.5 hours driving from Salt Lake to the Trailhead we went in. That includes a lot of gravel road that makes things slow. So it's a bit of a drive, but very doable.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow great pictures. Sounds like a fun trip.


----------

